# Bikini Model. CC Please



## Guinness Man (May 2, 2010)




----------



## scorpion_tyr (May 2, 2010)

1. Looks like a harsh reflection right there under her left eyebrow. Her skin tone also seems a little off to me. There seems to be a difference in her face, hands, arms, and legs. Good pose, and nice framing.

2. What's with the white stuff on the wall? Kinda distracting. Also her left hand looks funny. Laying her hand flat instead of doing... whatever that is would have been a lot better.

Besides that, great shots!


----------



## KKJUN (May 2, 2010)

I don't know if it's the lightning or something else, but her face looks EXTREMELY photoshopped, Almost like you just brushed it in. That really bugs me about those pictures.

Other than that, they look pretty good.


----------



## ababysean (May 2, 2010)

great pictures! First she has a rockin body! but her face! and hair.  Someone needs to tell her honey, you would be so much hotter if you layed off the bleach and foundation...

Great pictures, pretty girl, bad hair and makeup...


----------



## white (May 2, 2010)

She doesn't look real.

But hey, great photo!


----------



## JasonLambert (May 2, 2010)

Kinda hard to take a bad picture of this subject! 

The only thing I see that wasn't said is that in #1 the shadow being cast from the butt and leg (right) on to her butt and leg (left) is a bit harsh. A little fill light to rid the model of that would be great!


----------



## Ryan L (May 2, 2010)

I forgot what I was going to say..


----------



## reznap (May 2, 2010)




----------



## --ares-- (May 2, 2010)

Her skin looks like porcelain, but otherwise great shots, great lighting.


----------



## cnutco (May 2, 2010)

She is very easy on the eyes, but her skin looks a bit over worked.

I like everything else about them.


----------



## Sbuxo (May 2, 2010)

I agree, she has a wax complexion from the shoulders up in #1. In #2, it's everywhere.


----------



## Moe (May 2, 2010)

Nice lighting. The fold in her back in the first photo is kinda weird.  I'd like to have seen the unretouched photos, as these are a bit over the top for my taste.


----------



## D-B-J (May 2, 2010)

too much postprocessing for my liking.. Lets see the unedited ones.


----------



## ababysean (May 2, 2010)

yea those nasty back folds!  lol


----------



## Alter_Ego (May 2, 2010)

What are the photos for?

Nice photos i just dont agree with the poses.


----------



## timfrommass (May 2, 2010)

They both like they could have been CG people...easy up on the skin smoothing a bit.  Their acne couldn't possibly be that bad


----------



## ababysean (May 2, 2010)

and from watching too much america's next top model, I think in posing for shoots like this, all limbs should be seen, not hidden like her hand behind her head, she could still have her hand back there, but just having it shown a tad, and the same for the straight on shot, with her feet.


----------



## Ryan L (May 2, 2010)

I do notice a few little things now that I zoomed in and looked at it. In photo 1 there is a piece of hair that is almost down to her but that I would clone out. In 1 I notice her hair has a blue hue to it, which I am guessing you may have used a gradiant filter for the sky in pp? I am not a huge fan of the bright green eyes in 2, I like the brown/hazel look in 1 better. But if you changed them in 2...I would try blue. Whenever I try to change someones eye color though it turns out too unnatural.


----------



## mwcfarms (May 2, 2010)

I agree with everyone else about the unnatural tone to her skin but hey she's a good looking girl either way. The only thing I have to say is what the heck is she doing with her hand in the 2 picture. It looks like the claw. Nice job you did though.


----------



## Sbuxo (May 2, 2010)

haha, @mwcfarms, I just noticed that. It looks like she's gonna do the Dr. Evil thing.


----------



## aliciaqw (May 3, 2010)

Ditto on the uber smooth skin in both and bird poop in #2.

Also, the split ends/stray hair in #1 bothers me.


----------



## mcopan (May 5, 2010)

To much foundation on her face. This makes her look fake.


----------



## dom yo (May 5, 2010)

honestly your originals probably look better than the ones with the skin touched up
id post those up


----------



## mwolfe (May 5, 2010)

#1--hair and eyes have a blue tint--or is that my poorly calibrated work monitor?


----------

